# Fort Lauderdale area  2 weeks, Dec 31 to Jan 14



## Eudemis (Dec 22, 2016)

Looking for 2 weeks (weeks 53 and 1) in the greater Fort Lauderdale/Broward area. Same property for both weeks would be great but not expecting that.


----------



## am1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Eudemis said:


> Looking for 2 weeks (weeks 53 and 1) in the greater Fort Lauderdale/Broward area. Same property for both weeks would be great but not expecting that.



Wyndham royal vista January 6 - 13 2 bedroom $700
Wyndham sea garden December 24 - 31 2 bedroom lockoff $700 
January 7 - 14 2 bedroom deluxe $700

Both in Pompano Beach.


----------



## Eudemis (Dec 28, 2016)

Still looking for a 12/31 to 01/07 week and will need 01/21 to 01/28 week in Fort Lauderdale area


----------

